# Stereotypes and You



## Moonstruck (Apr 22, 2011)

I was thinking it would be interesting to hear the horse people speak out about how much we hate stereotypes and which stereotypical remarks we hate the most? There are a lot of uneducated people who don't understand the sport or the pleasure that comes from horse ownership and don't respond to it in the most pleasant way. 
Also what are your views as far as the horse industry goes? Is it good? Bad? What do you think would help to regain it's strength?
Horse showing, and it's flaws. The good the bad and the ugly.
Basically a discussion open to anyone as I am sure you've all experienced an incident or two of either subject.
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## kitten_Val (Apr 25, 2007)

I really dislike when people (especially HORSE people - that one I truly hate) say horse can't progress in english (or western) discipline _*just because*_ it's "cheap", "just a QH", "not right bloodlines", eta-eta-eta. Like conformation, wiliness, and right mind/attitude mean nothing at all to succeed. :?

P.S. Had it happened to me several times and that was rather unpleasant.


----------



## Tamibunny (Jan 14, 2011)

I think everything in the horse world is terribly over priced. Especially shows! It would be nice to see some price cuts, so that EVERYONE could have a chance even if they dont make 6 figure incomes.
I hated the bias there is in the hunter ring about arabians...I love my arab pony, I love his modeled face and I love the way he carries his tail, and I love watching my pony place 1st and champion at hunter shows and people say... ooh he's arab?? BAHAHAHA


----------



## .Delete. (Jan 7, 2008)

I really hate judging stereotypes. Especially AQHA judging stereotypes. Such as "Judges only place the slowest horses in western pleasure" or "Judging in the AQHA world is all political".


----------



## kitten_Val (Apr 25, 2007)

.Delete. said:


> "Judging in the AQHA world is all political".


Hey, isn't that true for ANY judging? :lol:


----------



## .Delete. (Jan 7, 2008)

Very true :lol:


----------



## ShinaKonga (Jun 24, 2010)

I used to be under the impression that all Thoroughbreds were hyper and awful and hot.

Then here enters Milo, my calm seven year old TB cross who is unflappable, even when you're trying deliberately to spook him, patiently gives pony rides to the most fearful and unskilled of riders, and who will be led by said unskilled persons with his head low and steps slow and even. Stereotype gone.

Not to say any horse doesn't have their moments, but it gave me quite a good view of the stereotypical hot breeds, such as TBs and Arabians, that I had previously been a little biased about.


----------



## Katesrider011 (Oct 29, 2010)

When people think I'm fruity cause I love to ride english, and I love on horses like a girl would.


----------



## Tennessee (Dec 7, 2008)

"Barrel racers are all mouth jerking, crazy kicking, squeaky voiced spoiled girls."

"Western riding is not hard. It is not as elegant as English and is more relaxed." 

"Your horse is registered with the FQHA. He must be a piece of crap that can't be registered into any thing else."

"Barrel racing is not a REAL sport."

"Because you're a barrel racer you should be into rodeo pageants and try to look more pretty like those other girls you compete against. Why not get one of those fancy sparkly shirts and put on a little make up when you ride?"

"Wow. You own horses. You must be really rich."


----------



## sarahver (Apr 9, 2010)

Mine is kind of unusual.

I hate it when guys feel the need to roll their eyes and say "oh your a HORSIE girl. My ex was into horses and she was crazy. Horse girls are crazy." 

You know what? I don't want to hear about your ex and her stupid horse and how crazy she was. Talk about that again and I will punch you in the face.

All horse girls are crazy, pffffft. No idea where THAT stereotype came from.


----------



## smrobs (Jul 30, 2008)

Eh, I don't really let those types of people bother me anymore. People who make blatant statements about some stereotype are telling you more about themselves than they are about you.


----------



## Katesrider011 (Oct 29, 2010)

smrobs said:


> Eh, I don't really let those types of people bother me anymore. People who make blatant statements about some stereotype are telling you more about themselves than they are about you.


That's true.


----------



## Skipsfirstspike (Mar 22, 2010)

^^
Kates, there is nothing sexier than a man that can ride a horse well! How is that for a sterotype?


----------



## Katesrider011 (Oct 29, 2010)

Haha I'll take that


----------



## Lonannuniel (Jun 13, 2008)

the biggest one that irks me is the 'riding is cruel' claims. 

i pay thousands upon thousands of dollars each year so my horse is healthy and happy, and they have the audacity to say that me riding for an hour, three times a week is CRUEL!? i mean come on! my horse has it better than alot of humans out there I'm sure. 

yes, you can ignore them, but still. Having someone spout cruelty claims with no knowledge is annoying, if not a bit hurtful after a while. it's like someone saying that your being a bad mother when you put your kid in time out.


----------



## countercanter (May 18, 2011)

sarahver said:


> Mine is kind of unusual.
> 
> I hate it when guys feel the need to roll their eyes and say "oh your a HORSIE girl. My ex was into horses and she was crazy. Horse girls are crazy."
> 
> ...


 
Haha, my ex-boyfriend (after I dumped him) said he would never date a horse girl ever again because all we cared about were our horses (erm...duh?), and what did he do? Started dating another horse girl. The new boyfriend however fully appreciates my want, need, and desire for horses and totally gets it when I say "Im at the barn, Ill call you when Im home." Plus it doesnt hurt he used to show horses when he was younger haha. 

And I agree, I don't know where the crazy horse girl thing came from :wink:


----------



## Jessabel (Mar 19, 2009)

I hate it when people think that ALL horse people are catty or insane. Granted, a lot of barns are like that, but I think it's unfair to label all of us crazy. I'm now volunteering at a therapy barn, and everybody there is fantastic. Knowledgeable and professional, but laid back and not snotty at all. Stereotype broken. :wink: 

Another one is when I'm labeled a ***** because I tend to open my mouth when I happen to see animals that are being mistreated. I come across as nosy, but you know what? I don't care who's animal it is or who's property it's on. You do NOT mistreat an animal in front of me. If I'm labeled an _eeevil_ animal welfare advocate, so be it.


----------



## Moonstruck (Apr 22, 2011)

Ya know I've never heard of the "crazy horse lady" stereotype LOL so this is the first I've heard of it... Luckily I already have a boyfriend to take the place of any loooosers who say that horse girls are crazy and coo-coo for pony puffs. 
What do they mean by crazy anywho? Like needy and stalker-ish crazy or "omg my horse did this today" crazy? (which doesn't sound crazy at all i think it's a pretty normal conversation for anyone who spends their time around horses)

Its just funny to think of a 'horse girl' stalker :lol: a 1100lbs animal cloaked in camouflage hidden behind a shrub in your boyfriend's back yard.. but the shrub keeps getting smaller because you can't see the horse behind it eating it! lol!


----------



## MHFoundation Quarters (Feb 23, 2011)

LOL! My hubby says I'm the crazy horse lady....I tell him he is jealous because he isn't the number 1 stud in my life :lol:

He also calls me a "Madam" and "Pimp" because I stand stallions. Yeah, he thinks he's pretty funny...

When I was younger I showed my old school QH's in EVERYTHING. It was really annoying to hear the english riders & jumpers snickering "look at her on that 14'2" thing, no way it can jump". It wasn't gorgeous but we weren't doing hunter over fences, we were jumping and when it came to timed jump-offs, that 14'2" quarter could smoke a jump course and never once refused


----------



## Shalani (Jul 16, 2009)

Loving something that can kill or injure you ..... 

cra·zy (kr







)_adj._ *cra·zi·er*, *cra·zi·est* *1. * Affected with madness; insane.
*2. * _Informal_ Departing from proportion or moderation, especially:*a. * Possessed by enthusiasm or excitement: The crowd at the game went crazy.
*b. * Immoderately fond; infatuated: was crazy about boys.
*c. * Intensely involved or preoccupied: is crazy about cars and racing.
*d. * Foolish or impractical; senseless:



Yer I'm one of "those" Crazy horse girls 


I also hate the "oh you have horses? You must be rich ..."
HA! No I sacrifice partying , shopping & spending in general for my horses lol


----------



## BarrelRacer86 (Jul 6, 2010)

That western riders can't ride. 
Drives me nuts to hear that, lucky me I like to prove everyone wrong and can ride english with decent enough position where I dont flop around considering its not my normal thing
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## kitten_Val (Apr 25, 2007)

Katesrider011 said:


> When people think I'm fruity cause I love to ride english, and I love on horses like a girl would.


That's dumb of people to say/think. At the big eventing competition I've been (~200 riders) lots of competitors were male (definitely riding english and wearing those tight breeches lol!).


----------



## kitten_Val (Apr 25, 2007)

smrobs said:


> Eh, I don't really let those types of people bother me anymore. People who make blatant statements about some stereotype are telling you more about themselves than they are about you.


Very true, smrobs.


----------



## Hoofprints in the Sand (Nov 23, 2008)

MHFoundation Quarters said:


> When I was younger I showed my old school QH's in EVERYTHING. It was really annoying to hear the english riders & jumpers snickering "look at her on that 14'2" thing, no way it can jump". It wasn't gorgeous but we weren't doing hunter over fences, we were jumping and when it came to timed jump-offs, that 14'2" quarter could smoke a jump course and never once refused


Heck ya!  my 14.1 solid paint (all QH lines) pony and I Event so I second that!  hey tell them to remember Teddy at Rolex and suck it!! lol That's my biggest pet peeve...when people tell me my horse can't do something just because of her breeding! BS...can't tell anything just by looking at a horse standing there!
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## MHFoundation Quarters (Feb 23, 2011)

Hoofprints in the Sand said:


> Heck ya!  my 14.1 solid paint (all QH lines) pony and I Event so I second that!  hey tell them to remember Teddy at Rolex and suck it!! lol That's my biggest pet peeve...when people tell me my horse can't do something just because of her breeding! BS...can't tell anything just by looking at a horse standing there!
> _Posted via Mobile Device_


Exactly! My gpa always told me "Kid, there's nothing a big horse can do that your small horse can't do better" 

That's good about Teddy, I will keep that in the back of my mind if I ever give up reining & working cow horse & jump again...the suck it at the end also made me giggle and think of the best jumping form advice I'd ever gotten, but it's soooo not HF appropriate. I will have to pm you on that one :rofl:


----------



## Hoofprints in the Sand (Nov 23, 2008)

Lol awesome! 
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## jinxremoving (Apr 6, 2009)

I'm annoyed when people assume most guys who ride English are gay.

It never even crossed my mind until a couple months ago when someone was telling me how "gay" it is that I ride English in "tights" (breeches) ... I ended up asking literally every single person that I knew who rode English and *ALL* of them had the same opinion that most guys who ride are either gay or *assumed* to be gay which ****ed me the hell off - especially since NON of them personally knew any gay riders! One of my long time friends said: "When a guy goes to a barn, they have to pretty much prove to everyone that they aren't gay. Whether it's bringing up stories about ex-girlfriends or flirting with the girls there, until you do that, everyone will assume you're gay."

Are people really that stupid? I could list off a handful of well known male riders who have CHILDREN and WIVES... I just don't see anything about English specifically that makes it seem like the guy riders are feminine or anything of that nature.


----------



## Moonstruck (Apr 22, 2011)

jinxremoving said:


> I'm annoyed when people assume most guys who ride English are gay.
> 
> It never even crossed my mind until a couple months ago when someone was telling me how "gay" it is that I ride English in "tights" (breeches) ... I ended up asking literally every single person that I knew who rode English and *ALL* of them had the same opinion that most guys who ride are either gay or *assumed* to be gay which ****ed me the hell off - especially since NON of them personally knew any gay riders! One of my long time friends said: "When a guy goes to a barn, they have to pretty much prove to everyone that they aren't gay. Whether it's bringing up stories about ex-girlfriends or flirting with the girls there, until you do that, everyone will assume you're gay."
> 
> Are people really that stupid? I could list off a handful of well known male riders who have CHILDREN and WIVES... I just don't see anything about English specifically that makes it seem like the guy riders are feminine or anything of that nature.


It makes me so sad that people think that way. The guy that works with me at the barn is from SC. I saw a picture or two of his jumping on a huge bay gelding and I was impressed! Plus he has a girlfriend. He went to college for equine studies and competes in hunter jumper. A N D I believe he wears breeches too. And I never once thought to think he was gay.
I don't know why or how people assume that a guy is gay just because he wears breeches or rides English. Not all men should be cowboys and gunslingers. Honestly if I were a dude and I heard that, I'd be very PO'd too. Just don't be discouraged by what people think. It's something to be proud of when it comes to how well you ride and how well you carry yourself as a rider DESPITE what you are wearing that day.


----------



## Hoofprints in the Sand (Nov 23, 2008)

Yeah I don't know any gay riders...though I don't know many male riders either in english, mostly women. Do maybe people are just making assumptions because it's not what they're used to seeing?
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## jinxremoving (Apr 6, 2009)

Hoofprints in the Sand said:


> Yeah I don't know any gay riders...though I don't know many male riders either in english, *mostly women*. Do maybe people are just making assumptions because it's not what they're used to seeing?
> _Posted via Mobile Device_


It must be, kind of like how everyone assumes all male figure skaters are gay... something I always assumed when I was young but obviously found out later on that's not the case.


----------



## MacabreMikolaj (May 9, 2009)

Ironically, we do have a few gay male riders over here and they're all eventers. It seems to be a pretty common stereotype that male English riders who aren't married are automatically gay. I think it's because male English riders don't tend to have that "macho swagger" you'd see in a cowboy, where he could BE gay and you'd never even think of that. That and the tight pants tend to make people suspicious.

Being involved with Arabs, I get no end to the stereotypes.

"Oh my horse is nuts because he has a splash of Arab blood on his mother's side six generations back and twiced removed."

"Arabs aren't good for anything but looking pretty."

"Arabs are dangerous! I rode one when I was 12, and he snorted, so I hauled back on his big high ported curb and he reared 3 inches off the ground and I FELL OFF! I'll never ride an Arab again!"


----------



## MN Tigerstripes (Feb 20, 2009)

sarahver said:


> Mine is kind of unusual.
> 
> I hate it when guys feel the need to roll their eyes and say "oh your a HORSIE girl. My ex was into horses and she was crazy. Horse girls are crazy."
> 
> ...


Bahahahahahaa :rofl: 

No idea where that stereotype came from either!


----------



## Shasta1981 (Nov 12, 2010)

MacabreMikolaj said:


> Ironically, we do have a few gay male riders over here and they're all eventers. It seems to be a pretty common stereotype that male English riders who aren't married are automatically gay. I think it's because male English riders don't tend to have that "macho swagger" you'd see in a cowboy, where he could BE gay and you'd never even think of that. *That and the tight pants tend to make people suspicious.*


 
I totally agree that breeches on men make people suspicious. But I've thought about it before and I don't understand _why_! Football players have tight pants and baseball players have tight pants. No one seems to question that. I mean come on!


----------



## TheRoughrider21 (Aug 25, 2009)

Up where I live, open shows are ruled by QHs. You'll see an occasional Paint but not that often. I've brought a National Sho*****, a Saddlebred, and a Morgan to some of the Open shows and I won't be going again. Judges are very stereotypical and only placed the QHs, even though the horses I had shoulda outplaced many of the other horses.

I also like the "crazy horse people" stereotype but I mean, we are a lil bit crazy. =P


----------



## SEAmom (Jan 8, 2011)

I can't stand any stereotype having to do with arabs. My horse is one of those halter-bred futurity egyptians and he makes some of the adult WP horses look crazy, hot and out of control and he's not even 3 yet. My horse isn't crazy, he has excellent ground manners, my 6 year old daughter is the only one he lets kiss his muzzle, and he's very sweet and gentle especially with kids. 

It's so annoying when people find out I have *gasp* an arabian and *double gasp* an egyptian to boot and I get the look that many arab owners know all too well. Sure there are some hot horses out there, but in my personal experience, it has absolutely nothing to do with breed.
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## horseloverd2 (Jan 23, 2009)

I'm not crazy about stereotypes against English or Western riding since I like them both. 

"Oh, you make your horse do those sliding stop things. That is so mean." Or 
"You make your horse jump!? You MONSTER!"

"English riders put too much pressure in the horses mouth." 
"Western riders are so lazy. All they do is sit there." 

Just to name a few. When will people learn it lies with the rider, not the discipline?


----------



## kitten_Val (Apr 25, 2007)

MacabreMikolaj said:


> Ironically, we do have a few gay male riders over here and they're all eventers.


How would you know they are gays? Like asking directly?


----------



## Reiterin (Mar 28, 2010)

People assume that I am a country girl just because I'm into horses.
God no! I'm a city girl!! I just happen to have a horse.


----------



## DarkRider (Jul 2, 2008)

OK, I USED to show and rodeo. I have heard almost every form of stereo typing there is , and even been guilty of it. People assume one breed type can only do one thing.....I say look in that horses heart! 

I feel the market would come back if the processing plants were open once again. That set the base price.... OR Cutting back on the numbers. Many smaller breeders could not hang in there and did not change with times. One day , there will be a demand again, maybe not as before but better than now. I think it is coming back , slowly. One good thing came out of this dropped market, it has weeded out all the unethical breeder types out there. 

As far as showing , when they make horses to unnatural things. When they manipulate the feet unnaturally. Or breed the soundness out of horses. Some of the over the top clothing...looks more like a circus. drawing less attention to the horse.


----------



## Makoda (Jan 17, 2011)

Mustangs are no good for anything and are all meaner than heck.

When your horse responds to a riders leg and they say, oh one of those stupid arena horses.

And a lot of the others already stated dealing with breeds and gender in horses and people.


----------



## DarkRider (Jul 2, 2008)

What really gets me is the rudeness I see some times among horse people , not just on line , but is all over. There is no reason for it, it does not make the rude person sound intelligent , just snotty. I deal with all sorts of people all the time in this horse world and ran into some doosies! I say, when asked questions, answer politely...even if they it is something very obvious. Try to look at other peoples situations objectively also. Not everyone will agree 100% of the time. Some peoples taste in certain breeds , tack , training methods or whatever may differ greatly. Above all treat people the way you wish to be treated. 

I am sure most of you here know this but as far as training methods , there is no better than, but waves of brilliance in a sea of opinions....adjust to the individual animal and what works for you and your program ( even bringing a trainer on board) , just as long as you reach the goals intended , safely for you and your horse.


----------



## Moonstruck (Apr 22, 2011)

DarkRider said:


> What really gets me is the rudeness I see some times among horse people , not just on line , but is all over. There is no reason for it, it does not make the rude person sound intelligent , just snotty. I deal with all sorts of people all the time in this horse world and ran into some doosies! I say, when asked questions, answer politely...even if they it is something very obvious. Try to look at other peoples situations objectively also. Not everyone will agree 100% of the time. Some peoples taste in certain breeds , tack , training methods or whatever may differ greatly. Above all treat people the way you wish to be treated.
> 
> I am sure most of you here know this but as far as training methods , there is no better than, but waves of brilliance in a sea of opinions....adjust to the individual animal and what works for you and your program ( even bringing a trainer on board) , just as long as you reach the goals intended , safely for you and your horse.


I agree with encountering some rude horse people. When I first started looking for volunteer work, NONE of the trainers at one of the farms would ever talk to me or were interested in teaching me anything. And yes there are times here, that people tend to speak very rudely and monotone. It just sucks that text is so difficult to interperet though because someone can sound or seem rude but aren't being that way at all. But still, there are ways to lighten the tone in your text. Whether it be smileys or any other punctuation other than "."

And I love what you said, "there is no better than, but waves of brilliance in a sea of opinions"  it mirrors a lot of things in the horse world.


----------



## coffeegod (May 6, 2011)

Women can't control stallions.
Women shouldn't own stallions.
All stallions are nothing but equine hump machines.

Piffle. The meanest horse I ever knew was a gelding. I exercised a 23 year old foundation Appaloosa stallion who kicked cinder block walls down for fun. He was fine as frog's fur with me. Nary a peep out of him.

Every horse is different and sweeping generalizations seldom hold up under close scrutiny.


----------



## DarkRider (Jul 2, 2008)

....Well , 'tis true not just anyone should own a stallion, it is a commitment!

I have seen flippy horses all sexes , breeds ,ect. Usually it was in direct proportion to the ability of the handler! LOL


----------



## ArabianLover2456 (Oct 5, 2010)

People who think arabians are ditzy and flighty. grr just no. Arabians are just very curious and clever.


----------



## Brighteyes (Mar 8, 2009)

I only have two stereotypes that annoy me badly. 

First, the _trail rider stereotype_. Some people assume that all trail riders are weekenders who ride Western, own QHs, and never took riding lessons. Trail riders are assumed to be a lazy breed who can't ride past a walk, don't know anything about horsemanship, and only ride for the group gossip. Or, worse yet, because they can't do a "real discipline" because they aren't skilled enough, are cowards, or are lazy and unwilling to learn. I hate the view of trail riders as a bunch of plumb, passive backyard riders who sit on their dead broke mounts like sacks of potatoes and walk around aimlessly for miles and miles every Saturday.

I don't like to call myself a trail rider because this is what people think of. I prefer the term "competitive distance rider", because I'm a CTR-er, not a pleasure trail rider.

Second, the _gaited horse stereotype. _It is assumed that people who own gaited horses own them because they are lazy and don't know how to ride. People think gaited horses are useless for anything but trails and can't do anything "sporty". Heck, they can't even do arena work! they say. Untrue. So, so untrue... It just drives me mad...


----------



## DarkRider (Jul 2, 2008)

I have to respond to you Brighteyes on that one. I could NOT agree with you more!

Showing of any kind is supposed to be fun....to me it was, BUT, when I first started out 24 years ago, I looked up to two different women who dominated the local shows in the speed events, 1st and 2nd cinched everytime they came. Hoping one day me and my happy horse could be half as good. One of those women , (at the time in her 40's) came out of the arena with a 15 some odd sec barrel run...pretty darn good ....but she got 2nd place....I congratulated her, she sneered and jerked her horses mouth....I saw her go behind the trailer and wack her horse with the whip. I turned to my husband and said if I even THINK of get that way , I need to get out of horses!


----------



## VelvetsAB (Aug 11, 2010)

sarahver said:


> Mine is kind of unusual.
> 
> I hate it when guys feel the need to roll their eyes and say "oh your a HORSIE girl. My ex was into horses and she was crazy. Horse girls are crazy."
> 
> ...


_I get this a fair bit actually._

_(But some girls really are crazy...)_


----------



## Moonstruck (Apr 22, 2011)

DarkRider said:


> I have to respond to you Brighteyes on that one. I could NOT agree with you more!
> 
> Showing of any kind is supposed to be fun....to me it was, BUT, when I first started out 24 years ago, I looked up to two different women who dominated the local shows in the speed events, 1st and 2nd cinched everytime they came. Hoping one day me and my happy horse could be half as good. One of those women , (at the time in her 40's) came out of the arena with a 15 some odd sec barrel run...pretty darn good ....but she got 2nd place....I congratulated her, she sneered and jerked her horses mouth....I saw her go behind the trailer and wack her horse with the whip. I turned to my husband and said if I even THINK of get that way , I need to get out of horses!


I think it's kind of a fear in everyone who shows competitively that one day they will be so far into competing to win that they could potentially be one of these riders with poor horsemanship who end up blaming the horse instead of themselves and "punish" the horse because or a small loss. But geez 2nd place? Thats not nearly enough to be so distraught to have to whip your horse up, but i guess it seemed like a good idea to her at the moment!


----------



## MHFoundation Quarters (Feb 23, 2011)

coffeegod said:


> Women can't control stallions.
> Women shouldn't own stallions.
> All stallions are nothing but equine hump machines.


I agree with this one too! I also agree that not everyone should own stallions, but I hear the women b.s. a lot being a woman that stands 3. I get even bigger looks of shock when I tell them that I even use one in my lesson program and put kids on him. He is the biggest baby, most reliable, trustworthy horse I've ever known. He is a spry 29 this year, we've spent our whole lives together.


----------



## Casey02 (Sep 20, 2011)

Here is mine-
"Why do you feed that hay burner" 
Oh gee because he is the thing that has always been there for me, makes me happy and is always happy to see me, thats why i feed him!


----------

